# Another Doomed Flattie!!



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Picked up some bait tonight and on my way out a hilljack was dragging about a 30# flattie to Clyde & Marry's to get weighed..I said " Why don't you pick the poor fish off the ground you might injure it by dragging it". Hilljacks response was"It doesn't matter it will be heading for my freezer in 10 minutes"..My stomach dropped and i had to leave because i felt anger coming on..

I like to eat fish but why kill a sweet 30# flattie??

I guess i will never know the answer..


Head bowed in respect for the flattie!


Insane-----out


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

thats the same sick feeling i get when i hear about people using blue gills for bait


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I would agree that there are trophy bluegill that should be released. But, most people don't use "trophy sized" bluegill for bait. Further, It takes much longer for a flathead to get to 30LB, and there are far fewer in most bodies of water, than bait sized bluegill.

Why can't people just understand that trophy fish need to be released!?!


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

wow that was quick u guys really dont know how to take a joke anymore on here do ya, everyone is so serious and ready to jump at someone, its like talking to my ex wife lol. im with ya though some of those trophys should be returned, but how about we give the hilljack in question the benefit who knows maybe he is feeding his family w that fish, and if not who r we to say it was right or wrong it is within the law to do. thats my 2 cents for what its worth.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If the laws were changed the hilljack would not have the right to keep that trophy fish, but untill they are he does...The laws need to be changed to protect our trophy fish from the meat hunters.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm looking for trophy bluegills to fish with! If anyone has any, I'll take them!


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]e.oh.us
[email protected]
[email protected]


instead of saying "meathunters" as though you were spitting out a mouthful of bile(or like a member pf peta at the deer check station  ), and insulting those of us who do keep our fish legally and have every right to do so, try emailing the above links. these are the state reps and senators for the dayton area, if they are not your reps go to the ohio government website and get the ones for your area. im all for conservation and improving our fisheries, but that doesnt mean im gonna put back every fish i catch. thats just as wrong as keeping them all, over population can destroy a fishery just fast as over harvesting. we need creel limits on all fish to insure a good balance of all species in the ecosystem. and while we are at it how about slot limits so that the good breeding size fish go back and are allowed to achieve the trophy size, as well as being able to take the smaller more aggressive fish which have a tendency to get at the food before the bigger ones. it works in canada and the northern u.s. so why not here? perhaps we should start some sort of online petition?
look what happened when sportsmen banded together to oppose the parking fee. it can be done, but its gonna have to start with the ones it affects the most and thats us.

and remember one mans trophy is another mans filet mignon lol


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.legislature.state.oh.us/

the link above will take you to a search page to find your state reps and senators email addys, let em have it, let them know how you feel. let them know that by improving our fisheries we can all benefit from tourist dollars just like they do in canada, alaska, minn, maine, etc. they work for us not the other way around!!!!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

I HAPPEN TO BE A "HILLJACK" AND TAKE OFFENSE AT YOU IMPLYING WHAT THAR IS SUMPIN WRONG WITH BEING A "HILLJACK".


----------



## jdoz80 (Mar 17, 2005)

Why would you eat that tuff old thing.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

what the hell is a hilljack?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great it's bad enough these punks were going after our cars, but now our hills? Thats it I'm putting my foot down, no punk is ever going to jack my hill as long as I have anything to say about it!!!!!!


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

what is it?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think maybe a hilljack is similar to a *******, but living on the "dark side" of the hill they don't get enough sunlight shining in their caves to obtain the crimson coloring below their mullets.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

hey hey hey hey dont be dissing ******** i am one  i fish all day i cut my mullet jk never had one buttt i watch nascar and like big trucks and catfishing sooo dont diss ******** man and Nascar is cool so yea if you think its not u suck  hehe


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You got all yer toofs ??


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I am a ******* too, but I think theres a diff between a ******* & hilljack.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

> I think theres a diff between a ******* & hilljack.


I agree with that, and I think this world could use a few more ********,


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

what this world needs is a few mor ******** hehehe and i got all my toofs not much i can say about my extended family they all have there summer teeth sum er in sum are out


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Ever seen the movie Deliverance? Them were hilljacks. Beverly Hillbillies, them are ********.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree that a 30# is too big to eat. Back in '83 I caught a 12.5# blue in Nebraska and cooked it. Boy, did I regret that decision! It was the worst tasting fish I ever ate. Now I don't even begin to keep anythin over 5#. The older ones retain too much fat in their meat and they taste muddy. And that's besides the fact that we should be turning them loose to make lots of little ones. 

Do any of you guys think we could get the state to institute a maximum size limit? Maybe 10#? Everything else would have to be returned immediately. That might also put a kibosh on the other problem we were talking about before with the poachers taking public fish to sell to pay lakes.  What do you guys think? Would the DNR go for this?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i think jeff foxworthy defined a ******* as "an accquired lack of sophistication"


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Shovelhead taste GROSS, very Muddy..............................BUT with no laws about taking or eating Catfish, that guy could take 50 that size legally, so all the bitchin in the world dont do SQUAT ! wasting your keystrokes ..........


----------



## foofoo (May 9, 2005)

Besides the fact that big fish don't usually taste good (I'll give swordfish an exception here - mmm...), toxins such as mercury and PCBs are also present in much higher levels. As I understand it, these things get trapped in the body fat and just build up over time, especially in fish that are higher up on the food chain. These things also acumulate in people, which is why the state has recommended consumption limits for fish from certain areas.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

You are dealing with a guy from Hamilton, Ohio. All the common sense in the world doesn't mean squat to people there. And mercury???? PCB's????? Aren't those some type of Ford?????

Someone mentioned feeding his family. Again, we are in Hamilton. It is probably true. After spending $10 on bait, $5 on smokes, $10 on a cheap 12 pack, and $30 on a bag of dope, he had to catch a fish to feed his family. He spent his entire disability check on the other stuff.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> Someone mentioned feeding his family. Again, we are in Hamilton. It is probably true. After spending $10 on bait, $5 on smokes, $10 on a cheap 12 pack, and $30 on a bag of dope, he had to catch a fish to feed his family. He spent his entire disability check on the other stuff.


Thats great stuff


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Someone mentioned feeding his family. Again, we are in Hamilton. It is probably true. After spending $10 on bait, $5 on smokes, $10 on a cheap 12 pack, and $30 on a bag of dope, he had to catch a fish to feed his family. He spent his entire disability check on the other stuff.


Sounds like the town I live in-Barberton


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> There's a lot of clowns in this world, and they all seem to congregate on message boards.


 i really like that line,cause there's a whole lotta truth in it


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Shuvel...

ROTFL....man that is funny and the truth...I love it when people use that feeding the family line - whether it be hunting or fishing..


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll say this much- you guys certainly aren't PC around here. I wouldn't have posted those comments for fear of being poofed. BUT, since you did, I have to say BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA

That was pretty good.


Oh, and for the record- I know dip, I have eaten with dip and I have fished with dip. And yes, he is a hilljack.    

UFM82

Why do you think they call it "Hamiltucky"???


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I wholeheartedly agree with C&R,I never kill any bass intentionally,or catfish for that matter(seeing as how that's the topic).I will on occasion keep some walleye's or perch for the table.What I disagree with is about returning "all" trophy fish to the water.I have a personal weight for a largemouth bass,that when,and if I do catch it,I will have it mounted.No way do I want a fake-ass replica hanging on my wall,same way as I don't believe our state record bass should be allowed to come from private waters where only certain individuals can fish.When that eventful day arrives,and I catch a largemouth exceeding 10lbs.,he will be on the wall,I won't have any regrets about it either,I have caught and released 1 over 9lbs.,and 3 over 8lbs.I'm over 50 years old,and I feel that if I remove one trophy bass from a lake just once in my lifetime,I don't feel that I will be putting a serious dent in our "trophy bass" pool.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

why not just have a picture blown up and framed...way cheaper and you don't have to worry about taking care of it...I got into this a few years ago and have a whole room full of trophys framed and on display. If you need a mounted fish for decorative purposes high quality replicas are in fact better than skin mounts for a host of reasons. Compare prices of 8x10's and 16x20's printed and framed to taxidermy costs. I was fortunate enough to catch a "lifetime" class fish last year and let her go and wouldn't you believe my best friend was able to recatch her. The pic is already framed and sitting on my computer desk. What does it for me everytime is thinking about the joy I just got from battling a trophy fish and the nobility of a fine specimen of a fish species..then I let it go. With that said too many people are fanatics about letting 12" bass go - esp. in ponds. Its hard to "justify" killing a 30lb flathead.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> high quality replicas are in fact better than skin mounts for a host of reasons


I won't get into the current debate, but that's not true. With the right taxidermist, one's as good as the other. Just the same, a poor taxidermist will make either one look like crap.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with UFM82647927. Dip is a hilljack. But he is my mentor and I love him. 

Mellon, that may just be the funniest thing I've ever seen ya post. "ain't jackin my hill" well, other than you calling yourself a catman, or you and jack will catch fish.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

What was pissing me off he was dragging it across the road like a dead deer carcuss hit by a truck..

You are right shuvlhed,that toothless grin, and a pack of smokes rolled up in his sleeve should have given him away..HAMILTUCKY!!

As far as the theory of feeding his family it has to be false..I can't see Mother Nature allowing this equivalent of a human platipus breed..

Don't get me wrong i love to eat a little fish every now and then it's so yummy..But a 30# flattie?


Insane---out


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

INSANE_SQUAD said:


> I can't see Mother Nature allowing this equivalent of a human platipus breed..




its always the idiots who pollute the population pool lol mother natures way of getting back at us


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

You guys are all out there on what a hiljack is. A hilljack is some guy or gal that are not qualified to be a HILLBILLY. Yes you flatlanders can only wish you were true hillbillys. I enjoy a good mess of just about everthing, and if I make it will be a mess. Dinner at the home the other night included: bass, bluegill, frog legs, greens, potatoes, green beans, corn, and some good old white bread with a jar of fresh bee poop (that is honey for you city people) on the side.
Aint life grand to be a hillbilly


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Nope,sorry Master Angler,no matter how many pictures you take,or how many replica's you have done,it's still not the same.As I said,I feel very strongly about C&R,but when that once in a lifetime fish comes along I feel there's nothing wrong with keeping him forever in a place of honor.Once a bass reaches such a great weight as 10lbs.,how long will it be before he ends up belly-up anyway-they only live so long,and once they're that big,they're nearing the end.To sum it all up,after fishing for over 40 years,I see no harm in keeping one bass over all those years,and beside's,I haven't even done it yet,and may never will.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i was going to contribute my thoughts on the original subject,and some of the followup opinions,but i'm old and wise eneough to realize that when people have formed an opinion of their own(no matter what it's based on),it's fruitless to attempt to change that opinion unless they are open minded eneough to accept the fact that they may not have all the right answers. education and understanding,more than than complaining and condemning,will accomplish much more in the long run.
it's much easier to judge by first sight than it is to look deeper before passing judgement.but if we take the time to look a little further than the surface,we may sometimes see a different picture.that is,unless we're afraid to see something that may contradict our own narrow minded perception that our way is the only way.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Misfit you are true,,in some cases.

In most instances you can not always find a good reason why people do what they do...In other cases you can not over look the obvious,if it looks like a skunk,smells like a skunk then it is a skunk..

And yumm frog legs!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

in that case,nose plugs and a blindfold may be helpful  

and why in the world would anyone want to kill a frog just for the legs?that is terribly wrong,and there should be a law against it


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> it's much easier to judge by first sight than it is to look deeper before passing judgement.but if we take the time to look a little further than the surface,we may sometimes see a different picture.that is,unless we're afraid to see something that may contradict our own narrow minded perception that our way is the only way.


That's dangerous thinking........


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

So Misfit,

I am against the treatment the flattie was about to recieve and since our veiws are completely different you must be for it..

Theres nothing i can do about that so i will not try..


And why kill pigs,cows and chickens just to put food in your belly,there should be a law against that..We can sit and type all kinds of stupid stuff about this post. I would rather not stray that far from my original comment.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

this comment?


> Picked up some bait tonight and on my way out a hilljack was dragging about a 30# flattie to Clyde & Marry's to get weighed


i understand your feelings about that,but if it was going to end up in the freezer,i doubt the guy was too concerned about it's well being.

don't presume that our views(if we're talking conservation and fish/game management) are "completely" different,because they really aren't that far apart.the only "real" difference is in the way we try to convey those views to others.
that statement is exactly what i referred to in my first post.you seem to believe that if we both don't see things exactly the same,then i must be wrong,and yours is the only way.
i see it as both of us having valid positions,but just different approaches to a common concern.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Broiled or Fried?


UFM82


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Experience is the guide that most people use to judge others and situations. After seeing one drunk after another leaving their trash for me and mine, seeing stringers of cats that include 30pound plus as well as 1 pound flats, baskets of immature fish of all species taken....catching fewer and fewer big fish each year.... talking to people who tell you they fish because its easier than getting a job to feed themselves (paraphrase there), coming across spanish-speaking folks who are running trott lines in lakes and rivers but don't seem to understand what you are asking them, let alone fishing regulations...etc. etc. 

Having said that, I don't like stereotyping... but I understand. 

This isn't the 70's or the 80's or the 90's or....even the 20th century anymore. There are more people here today then there has ever been. A lot of them fish. Last time I checked, the fish haven't miraculously come up with a way to increase their numbers while more pollution, less oxygen and higher fishing pressure bears down on them (although the big-head carp are starting to head-butt fishermen occasionally).

Anyone who isn't just a little pissed off when they see a trophy taken from public waters that could grow (no, not a 10lb bass in ohio) either never strays from their own pond or doesn't read or doesn't fish public waters or...hasn't been driving the highways lately. Its crowded. There's a lot more of us living off the same stuff we have been living off of all our lives.

Its not the laws that need to be changed...its regulations. Laws are passed by our legislature....Regulations are created by appointed people who do what ever they decide they want to do in order to preserve their jobs...not preserve the resouces they are responsible for managing. Why do I say that? Common sense. When numbers are being reported by those who do it most that indicate that catfish size, quality and quantity are going down year after year, common sense says that there is an issue and it needs to be worked and fixed...except in Ohio... Oh, and while we're at it, lets build a bigger sewer plant on the Little Miami...that should improve water quality...

Finally, I can't do a thing about what other people do. I CAN express my opinion to them when I see something I don't like and I can practive C&R as I see fit for me, I can clean up more than my own mess when I'm out...but that's about it. I wade the creeks all summer, fish the rivers and lakes and probably see more wildlife than most of the people employed at ODNR...because I have always loved it...since I was a boy lo these 47 years. It's important...to me. I hope others do what's best, but I can only hope...based on experience and what I see when I'm outside.

Gotta go...my wife needs the soap box to reach some dishes in the top cabinet...

spiff


----------



## foofoo (May 9, 2005)

shuvlhed1 said:


> You are dealing with a guy from Hamilton, Ohio. All the common sense in the world doesn't mean squat to people there. And mercury???? PCB's????? Aren't those some type of Ford?????


Sorry - too much education got the best of me  . Basically you don't want a bunch of these things in your body or you can suffer nerve damage (among other things). While your shaking hands might be useful for jigging or "walking the dog" or other such twitchy techniques, they're a real liability when catfishing (or tying a hook for that matter)  .

I really wasn't responding to the actions of the "hilljack" - I don't suspect he's a real health nut anyway.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

very good,spiff.though i'm not sure i agree with your assessment of the dnr,but do think we need better regulations.i also agree with a lot of other things you say.yes i also get a little pissed when i see many things that people do to our environment,not just keeping big fish,after fishing many public waters in and out of this state,from the early 50's into the 21st century.i try to change what i can,by teaching others and setting an example,because just expressing my contempt to a group of mostly like-minded fishermen,isn't going to accomplish much,or reach those whom that contempt is directed at,in my eyes.it amounts to little more than making noise.
it's great to voice our opinions,but i've learned,in my 58+ years that people generally,will find change easier to swallow,when spoon fed,rather than trying to force feed them something new.
i also have often wondered if many vehoment c&r proponents aren't really at least a little selfish in that they believe that if they enjoy fishing for strictly pleasure,they want to "save the fish" for their own selfish motives as much as,if not more than for future generations.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Misfit, you make some great points and I wanted to add a little on this comment:

"i also have often wondered if many vehoment c&r proponents aren't really at least a little selfish in that they believe that if they enjoy fishing for strictly pleasure,they want to "save the fish" for their own selfish motives as much as,if not more than for future generations."


I definately believe you are correct because I fish so often, I know I could put a hurtin on a single spot if I kept everything in it. In my younger days I had done just that and it took a while to figure out that fish do not replace themselves year after year in the numbers and size. ( some stocked fisheries do but for the most part, wild rivers and streams are fragile fisheries since mother nature allows ( in a perfect ecosystem) 1 fish to make enough offspring to replace itself durring the lifetime of that fish' existance.
so if a 5 lb river smallie is 12 years old, and spawns from year 4-10 and produces "x" many thousands of eggs, then in a perfect world, when the big ole smallmouth dies, then out of all those eggs, 1 and only 1 egg would be there to grow to adulthood. 
Now, suppose you or me decide to take every 10" smallmouth before it spawns for the first time, we may be taking the "1" fish that mother nature provided to replace the lost fish through natural predation.( we need to remember that MAN is not part of "Natural Predation" but instead is a variable we have created ( as well as pollution,lack of suitable habitat etc.)

Ok, on to another gear, on Rivers such as the Mad River where the trout populations are managed at roughly 100- 9" trout per mile, you can see where the basis for Catch and release comes in based on the extreme pressure this river recieves. When trout are stocked 1 time a year, it is imperative for me to CNR for my own selfishness so I can catch fish 11 months later in thh season, but again, this is a stocked and unnatural system.

These topics are very touchy and let me throw some numbers out for those who think CNR is the best way to go. Many, many trout studies have been done and have concluded that there is a 10% mortality rate on all caught and released trout ( Brookies are highest in mortality , then rainbows, cutthroats and then browns) so what this means, is that if I make a stretch of trout river Catch and Release only, that that will bring increased pressure and oncce everyone catches those 100 fish ten times, theoretically, there would be ZERO fish left, this is why the DNR does NOT allow catch and release for prime species such as trout but instead might do it as a way to completely protect the species by knowing I had to release all fish, It would decrease the number of folks fishing for them, so there are many sides to the coin.

So, with that said, does anyone know of any catfish studies that show mortality rates from Catch and release?? A fewpoints, Catfish are more durable then trout, thats a given, but we need to remember that many cats will be throat/gut hooked with large hooks that may cause long term feeding habits if the fish recovers ( Blind, brain damaged, whiskers removed, etc)

A good discussion if everyone can keep the politics and bias's out

Salmonid


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Misfit: For someone that thinks that giving ones opinion is little more than making noise, you sure express you opinion on the subject! LOL

Calling for C&R is selfish! I want more BIG fish out there for ME to catch TODAY. Im also concerned with the future fishing for everyone. It is pretty simple: the two are not mutually exclusive. Conversely, when the 30lb flathead was removed, the fishery suffered, and only the meat hunter profited. 

The point is, if we say it 1,000,000 times on this message board (our only recourse as the ODNR just doesn't care)...then maybe.....someone that normally keeps everything that they catch will send that BIG flathead back into the river!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure has been a long boring fishing year


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

salmoid,very good .one part of your post pretty much reflects my own experience


> I definately believe you are correct because I fish so often, I know I could put a hurtin on a single spot if I kept everything in it. In my younger days I had done just that and it took a while to figure out that fish do not replace themselves year after year in the numbers and size


 i don't fish nearly as much as i used to,but i have also changed my practices over the years,through self educating and learning from others.
most of my fishing(or meathunting as some prefer)is for crappies and saugeyes,and a rare few stocked pond trout.i keep eneough for several meals through the year.i also have set personal size/creel limits on those fish.other than a rare saugeye,i keep no fishohio size or larger,of either species,and have minimum size standards also.
in my younger years,i used to throw every carp on the bank(old school teachings)kept most catfish,no matter how big,l/m and s/m bass and anything else tastey eneough for the table.
nowadays,i release all flatheads,bass,carp and at over 95% of all channel cats,including all fishohio and over size.if i happen to catch a pike,muskie or such,it is released.
about the only thing you said,that i disagree with,is that man is not part of natural predation.we are and have been since the beginning of time,nature's top predator of all other species.

rooster,yes,i express my opinion on things when i get the notion.you don't have the corner on that market  
though we have different opinions,and ways of expressing them,we still have some very similar ideals and concerns.
as far as the following,i believe the word i used was "contempt" ,not opinion.
but you're free to form your own opinion as to what i've said or meant  


> For someone that thinks that giving ones opinion is little more than making noise, you sure express you opinion on the subject!


making statements such as "i saw a hilljack dragging a big flathead home to eat,and i'm pissed"(no that's not verbatem,but you get the idea)is most likely not going to change said "hilljack" or others like him,except to possibly cause them to reject the very ideas we would like to convey to them.
since there are some who believe the dnr doesn't care,maybe more of you should keep addressing them on the matter,attend their open meetings,etc and "make some noise",and you might accomplish even more than the possible one convert you hope to obtain with those 1,000,000 "opinions".

personally,i've "converted" a few people by my own methods


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Misfit,

I read all the post again i i did not see any part where i said you were wrong!!!

If i have missed this thread please inform me to its location..


And yes we are as different as night and day...

Nuff said..


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

there sure is alot of stink over 1 guy keeping 1 fish that by the way is not against the law I searched the odnr site and found that to my knowledge there is no limit to the amount of flathead cat fish you are aloud to keep I sure would hate to see if the dude had 10 30lb cats somebody would have probably shot him If you practice cnr than good for you I also practice but for those who practice cnr for trophy fish and keep only small fish well what did my kids do to you because if you only want people to keep small fish and let the trophys go by the time my kids are my age there will be no trophies because they will be dead they don't live forever and someone ate all the little ones that would have been trophies the biggest problem is people worry to much what every one else is doing all you can do is you part all bitching does is get s you high blood pressure don't get me wrong I've seen things that I didn't agree with but what are you going to do whats done is done by the time you seen the fish if you would have released it it would have been dead who knows if he would have released it maybe the stress from the fight would have killed it 3 yrs ago on a trip to piedmont we seen 2 muskies that would go 35"maybe 40" and a largemouth17or 18" dead floating in the middle of the lake some times **** happens anyways thats my 2 cents thats probably only worth 1/2 that so tight lines and good luck big_fish :B


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i could not find it either.here's what i did say though.


> you seem to believe that if we both don't see things exactly the same,then i must be wrong,and yours is the only way.


maybe you're right about us being as different as night and day,as i try to see things from more than one perspective and don't discount the fact that there may be more than one way to achieve an objective.you,on the other hand,continue to be blind to that fact.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep it cool guys, that's all I ask. We all have our opinions remember that. The name calling isn't needed here either guys. Enough said.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

big_fish,

You are so correct about the thread,it's just one guy keeping 1 fish..


I do not think i need the abuse by misfit in this post or any other nor the name calling!!


Dale just close this stupid thread for i no longer care about the fine gentleman and his fish!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting read...glad I'm just watching.
Creel and size limits would help.
With a 6 fish limit and only one over 34" permitted, he could still keep that fish, but only kepp one of them that big. Just think how it would feel to see him keep 2-3 or 4 or 5 (maybe even more caught on a trot line?)
That's why we need regs, but probably won't ever have.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I really used to care, but not anymore..It is a loseing battle..I really dont care if flatheads go extinct.


----------



## seabass (Jun 27, 2005)

I think hilljack is a type of bait.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

noooooooooooo...thats skip jack you hillbilly...lol


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh man...hill jacks, ********, now hillbillys......see ya in church !!


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamen  lets all calm down get along and eat a nice plate of catfish lol lol


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

ohioredneck08 said:


> hey hey hey hey dont be dissing ******** i am one  i fish all day i cut my mullet jk never had one buttt i watch nascar and like big trucks and catfishing sooo dont diss ******** man and Nascar is cool so yea if you think its not u suck  hehe


A "*******" using the term "diss"......you sure you're not from the south side of Columbus???


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack doesnt care if they go extinct becasue he cant catch them anymore!!!!


----------

